# CPE Nationals- High in Games/Reserve High in Standard!



## wildo

Last weekend Pimg and I competed at CPE Nationals- the national event (including USA and Canada) for the agility venue, CPE. Pimg jumps in the 24" Veterans division. The event was held at Lake Elmo, MN. It was super hot and sunny on Friday, cold and pouring rain on Saturday, and perfectly beautiful on Sunday. This was an outdoor trial on grass (or mud, Saturday and Sunday).

I'm so incredibly proud to say just how well Pimg did! 

She Q'ed 5 out of 9 total runs
She had three 1st place finishes
She had one 2nd place finish










If that's not enough, and believe me- I'm super proud of how well she ran, her Q's and her placements... but she also earned:

High in Games Veterans
Reserve High in Standard Veterans

That's right!! I'm now calling Pimg a national champion! She earns High in Games *and* Reserve High in Standard!!! I'm so incredibly proud of this dog! 

We had to leave a bit early, so I don't have the plaques yet. I'll get them next weekend. Also, thanks to DJEtzel, I have a few videos of our runs. I did purchase the videos from the videographer and will post them all when I get them (two weeks).

Pimg is now officially retired from agility, though I still plan on competing with her. We will dial it back and not do full weekends, but more like a couple runs day of show.










For now, enjoy the video:

















In unrelated news, Jinks performs his very first back vault while playing around at Nationals!


----------



## AnyaGSD

Wow congrats!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Congrats to the both of you! Must be so proud


----------



## Moriah

The clips were so much fun to watch! Congratulations to both of you--what teamwork!!


----------



## Baillif

Im in mn right now where u at


----------



## JakodaCD OA

a big congrats to both of you!!! wonderful job..


----------



## Shade

:congratulations: Go Pimg!!  Great job Willy :thumbup:


----------



## LaRen616

Awesome!

Congrats!!!


----------



## carmspack

not too shabby Wildo, not too shabby at all ! Big congrats on your success .


----------



## wolfstraum

Way to go Pimg! Congratulations Willy!


Lee


----------



## Andaka

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## wildo

Thanks everyone! I'm so proud of her!!


----------



## kbella999

Awe, Congratulations on such a wonderful achievement. It is hard to retire them but what a great agility career Pimg has had. Jinks looks like he is going to do great in disc dog also.


----------



## wildo

kbella999 said:


> Awe, Congratulations on such a wonderful achievement. It is hard to retire them but what a great agility career Pimg has had. Jinks looks like he is going to do great in disc dog also.


Thanks! And thanks for commenting on Jinks. I was so proud that he got that back vault! We've been working on back stalls, and I decided out of the blue to throw the disc up to see if he could catch it. I was surprised when he got it!


----------



## DJEtzel

wildo said:


> Thanks! And thanks for commenting on Jinks. I was so proud that he got that back vault! We've been working on back stalls, and I decided out of the blue to throw the disc up to see if he could catch it. I was surprised when he got it!


Jumping up a down, screaming, excited! 

You forgot the cute pictures! 

DSC_2543 by DJetzel, on Flickr

DSC_2654 by DJetzel, on Flickr

DSC_2656 by DJetzel, on Flickr

Pimg Jump by DJetzel, on Flickr

DSC_2593 by DJetzel, on Flickr

DSC_2663 by DJetzel, on Flickr

DSC_2561 by DJetzel, on Flickr

DSC_2622 by DJetzel, on Flickr

DSC_2521 by DJetzel, on Flickr

DSC_2554 by DJetzel, on Flickr

DSC_2534 by DJetzel, on Flickr

Crazy Pimg by DJetzel, on Flickr


----------



## Shade

Love the photos!  Especially the first and last


----------



## Guardyan

That last photo brought tears to my eyes. It's all about building that bond and enjoying the journey together. 

Sincere congratulations on all of your accomplishments! What an awesome team!!!


----------



## LaRen616

Great photos! 

I too love the 1st and last photos best. :wub:


----------



## wildo

She looks like a super fit athlete! She's such a great looking example of a GSD!! I love this dog!!! :wub:

DSC_2543 by DJetzel, on Flickr


----------



## wildo

I freakin' love her rear toes!

Pimg Jump by DJetzel, on Flickr


----------



## DJEtzel

^That picture is my absolute favorite!!

I also really like the one where you are mid-cross and she is over the jump, in focus.


----------



## LoveEcho

Good job, Pimg!!! I LOVE that last picture. Congrats to you guys!


----------



## Lilie

Pimg is the BOSS!!!! Great job to both of you!!! I'm sitting here with a huge smile on my face because you are so excited!


----------



## NancyJ

Congrats to both of you! And to think...we knew you before you were famous


----------



## wildo

LOL! Thanks everyone! Thanks Nancy! :rofl:


----------



## wildo

Pimg's plaques came in!


----------



## osito23

Congratulations! That's a huge accomplishment  She's such a beautiful girl!


----------



## wildo

I finally took the time to edit and upload the videos I bought from CPE Nationals. Enjoy!


----------

